# Tummy upset in season



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

Hi all ruby has been in season for almost 2 weeks. The bleeding appears to have stopped but she's still very swollen. This morning she has got really loose poo managed to get covered in it ahhh is this a separate issue or could it be related ?


----------

